# K9 travel companions needed...



## Western Charm (Sep 8, 2007)

Some of you know that I take my dogs to Nebraska for summer camp wild bird training. This year I am only taking one dog and am looking for any other dogs that might want to make the trip and share the fuel costs.

The trainer is Roy D Jines. He has been training for 50 + yrs. ( he is 78 yrs old) He was elected/inducted to the birddog hall of fame in 1989. The birddog camp is in Emmett Nebraska and typically goes from about July 7th to October 1st. I will be going and returning on or about those dates. His program is geared towards getting the pointing dog handling well and steady to wing and shot on wild birds, depending on the dog’s maturity. Roy’s fees are about $850 (+- $25 depending on diesel prices) for the entire program. Do the math that’s just less than $300 per month to have your dog run on Sharpies, Prairie Chickens, wild Phez and Huns daily. 

I don’t really want to be Roy’s salesman (I don't think he needs my help) as I am only looking to share travel costs but if this is something you have wanted to try and haven’t, this is an affordable opportunity to try a pro trainer for your pointing dog. I’ll be glad to answer some questions about my experience with him but if you have specific questions about the training program or your particular needs with your dog I would rather you call Roy, he is very nice and easy to talk with. His number is 334.289.2446 he is in Alabama, so please consider the time difference (and the language barrier :wink: ) when you call him.

Again, I am not booking clients for him so the deal for training is not with me. Because his price is less than half of many pro trainers these days, he will likely get filled up so even if you have a passing interest give him a call sooner than later.

I have room for 4 crates in my truck and would like to just split the gas expenses evenly per dog going. Last year it was roughly $350 per round trip.

Robb


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Robb, PM me your phone number...I would like to talk to you about this. Thanks.


----------

